# Scratching and grinding noise...



## Sharpiedude19 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've had my MacBook since last Christmas and haven't had a problem. However, that is until tonight. I went to remove a DVD that had been in my computer for a while and heard this "scratching/grinding" sound. It scared the crap out of me. I went and got a dvd thinking, maybe there is nothing in there and tried putting it in but it won't go in. I look at the desktop and see there is no sign of that DVD so... it is literally stuck. How in the world do I get it out?

I don't want to send it into Apple because this DVD is a limited edition and it will be lost if I send it to them obviously... Please, I need some help.

When I close my laptop to let it "sleep" and then reopen it and wake it up, the sound comes back, very irritating... and makes me real nervous.


----------



## Dave 234 (Oct 1, 2008)

It would seem that the disc is not "centered" properly, to avoid any damage to your laptop I would let a qualified technician open it for you. I had exactly the same trouble with my dvd drive including the grinding noise! and the tech opened it up in 30 seconds and told me to be more careful how I loaded my discs in future! I left the shop happy but very embarassed! I hope you have some luck getting the disc out.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I read on the apple forums that some people used a business card or thin cardboard to hold the disc down to get it unstuck. Not sure how well it works though.


----------



## Sharpiedude19 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dave 234 said:


> It would seem that the disc is not "centered" properly, to avoid any damage to your laptop I would let a qualified technician open it for you. I had exactly the same trouble with my dvd drive including the grinding noise! and the tech opened it up in 30 seconds and told me to be more careful how I loaded my discs in future! I left the shop happy but very embarassed! I hope you have some luck getting the disc out.


Where would I be able to find one? Or would i be forced to go to an Apple Store? The cardboard/card didn't work. The DVD just won't come out so I guess I am left with the technician. Just gotta find him. If you know how to find one, let me know.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/buy/locator/service/

You can use that site to find an authorized service provider in your area.


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

what you can also do if you're really concerned about your disc, is get a pair of tweezers and a piece of latex rubber and add the latex to the tweezers and try and pull the disc out. (while your computer is off obviously...) the very least you could do with this method, if you can't just pull it out, is jiggle it around and see if it'll snap back into place where it's supposed to be.

the latex will protect the disc from getting scratched by the tweezers, and it'll provide extra grip on the cd once you get a hold of it. 

i've also heard a skinny ruler and duct tape will work, but i personally would go with the latex.


----------

